# The Art of Brewing Audio (Ends 1 February, 2022)



## AudioBrewers (Nov 22, 2021)

As an attempt to keep a close relationship to all those of you who have enjoyed our products throughout 2021, celebrate the holidays and our 1st year anniversary, we put together a small event where we invite you all to share your music with us. By doing so, you will receive a limited-edition library made exclusively for this! Are you ready?

The Event​What have you been doing with Audio Brewers libraries? We want to hear your art, listen to your music, whether it’s a snippet of audio or a full composition! By doing so, you will receive our https://www.audiobrewers.com/shop/p/2021-collection (limited-edition library “The 2021 Collection”)

We're so excited to hear what you're up to! And if you decide to share your piece through VI-Control, you can use this thread!

And remember, never stop making music!

To learn more about the library, follow this link:
https://www.audiobrewers.com/shop/p/2021-collection
To learn more about the event, follow this link:


https://www.audiobrewers.com/blog/2021-brewing-audio


----------



## CGR (Nov 29, 2021)

OK @AudioBrewers . . . I'll kick proceedings off here, featuring 'The Upright' Core edition with some built-in delay, and 'Pianoforte' Stereo edition with some built-in FX, in a mix with some VI guitars, bass & drums:


----------



## AudioBrewers (Nov 30, 2021)

CGR said:


> OK @AudioBrewers . . . I'll kick proceedings off here, featuring 'The Upright' Core edition with some built-in delay, and 'Pianoforte' Stereo edition with some built-in FX, in a mix with some VI guitars, bass & drums:



Fantastic composition! Thank you so much!


----------



## CGR (Nov 30, 2021)

AudioBrewers said:


> Fantastic composition! Thank you so much!


Thanks, although it's more of a sketch  – something I wrote specifically for The Art of Brewing Audio event. I have worked with 'The Upright' and 'Pianoforte' separately in a number of tracks, but this was the first time I have used both of them in the same track. They compliment each other well I think.

Looking forward to future developments from Audio Brewers. I greatly admire your approach and pursuit of highly expressive instruments and pushing the boundaries of immersive audio.


----------



## AudioBrewers (Dec 1, 2021)

CGR said:


> Thanks, although it's more of a sketch  – something I wrote specifically for The Art of Brewing Audio event. I have worked with 'The Upright' and 'Pianoforte' separately in a number of tracks, but this was the first time I have used both of them in the same track. They compliment each other well I think.
> 
> Looking forward to future developments from Audio Brewers. I greatly admire your approach and pursuit of highly expressive instruments and pushing the boundaries of immersive audio.


Thank you! You can be sure 2022 will be full of surprises


----------



## stixman (Dec 1, 2021)

I would have liked to have submitted a demo but I have one of your libraries so I cannot.


----------



## MusicalG (Dec 2, 2021)

@AudioBrewers here is my piece this uses my favourite piano library ever, and I have a lot of them
Pianoforte and also Signals Blue for the pad sound.



I am very glad to have discovered your company, Pianoforte is my goto piano for everything that I do now.

Looking forward to receiving the limited edition library 

#audiobrewers
#theartofbrewingaudio


----------



## AudioBrewers (Dec 2, 2021)

stixman said:


> I would have liked to have submitted a demo but I have one of your libraries so I cannot.


That's okay! We're constantly looking for cool ways to interact with people, keep checking for new events! 2022 will be a great year, and if you ever decide to join this event, remember there's still 2 months left to join!



MusicalG said:


> @AudioBrewers here is my piece this uses my favourite piano library ever, and I have a lot of them
> Pianoforte and also Signals Blue for the pad sound.
> 
> I am very glad to have discovered your company, Pianoforte is my goto piano for everything that I do now.
> ...


Yay, thank you so much!!!! Beautiful piece!


----------

